# Someone hit my parked car.. do I still replace seats?



## flg mama (Apr 22, 2008)

My car got hit while parked 2 days ago. It was hit from behind and while the whole bumper is smooshed the back left corner is the worst. Initially I was told that it was drivable (by the police) but I called my mom to come pick up the kids anyway because I just had a weird feeling about it. The car was not drivable after all as part of the body was scraping the tire.

I had two convertible seats in the car and a booster seat. Do they all need to be replaced? Naturally, the other party's insurance said no the seats were fine. After a little talking to, they said to bring them the receipt and they'd reimburse. They all need to be replaced, right? One of the seats was a Britax, and I've heard that they don't always need to be replaced. Does the insurance company replace boosters, even though they aren't latched or attached to the car?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You need to replace all the seats. Britax is the only manufacturer that follows the NHTSA recommendations, and even that one needs to be replaced since the car wasn't drivable. Your insurance will cover it.


----------



## flg mama (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you very much, just wanted to be sure. Now for the task of finding 3 new seats that will fit across the back seat of my Suburu...


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

If they put up a fight about replacing them the manufacturers will usually send you a letter saying the seats need to be replaced. Evenflo was willing to do that for us.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, we are going through this with our insurance right now too. My car was just totalled his morning, and my insurance said they weren't required to replace (my car was very obviously not drivable, as the wheel and half the axle was a good 20 yards behind me on the road). That's not going to fly!


----------



## flg mama (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Is everyone alright? Good luck to you with all the insurance BS, I know it is such a hassle.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you, yes everyone is ok. Luckily my kids were not with me, as I was on my way home from work.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

How scary, Anna! So glad you are okay.

I can't believe all these insurance companies refusing to replace seats. I've always heard it was really easy b/c they are so scared of being liable for a kid in a seat they refused to replace. I hope it's just one of those things where they say no automatically to everyone, then pay up as soon as you point out they must.


----------

